# Test shooting new bows.



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Plan on treating myself this Jan/Feb with a new bow and have settled on either the new Bear redemption or the Mathews vxr31.5. I'm wanting to test shoot both of them to decide, not trying to blindly order one and not like it for some reason. Anybody know of any archery shops that might carry both bows so I can test shoot em,.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Where do you hang your hat?


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Clio/Montrose, I know Ed's archery is a mathews dealer but last I knew doesn't sell bear archery and hicks in Clio can not be a mathews dealer because they are too close to Ed's


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm willing to drive acouple hours to a shop, if there are any near grand rapids that would work since I go to grandville to visit the ole man


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Bay Archery or Ben’s in Marlette. Ben’s carries both. Bay has Mathews not sure about Bear. Couple calls should get you started.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Appreciate the help.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I would do a search for archery shops in Michigan, then call and ask if they carry what you are looking for, than narrow things down to places you would drive to.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Former grunt said:


> I'm willing to drive acouple hours to a shop, if there are any near grand rapids that would work since I go to grandville to visit the ole man


Long Range in Holland and Grand Valley sporting goods in Allendale carry both brands. Long Range is top notch. Shot the 28" VXR while getting a new string put on my bow and really liked it, but still like my old Bear Carnage more. Plan on shooting the new Bear this winter


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

I will probably end up going with bay archery since it's closer and might make it there before going across state but if not I will definitely be checking out grand valley sporting goods. @bowhunter426 my best friend just picked up the 31.5 after I've been talking about the 28 and he has great things about it and another good friend from the army that lives in idaho and he loves it.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

I'll second what BH426 stated: Long Range in Holland or Grand Valley. Both are top notch. I went in to Long Range last year intent on getting a Mathews traverse. I did not like the grip. I shot a prime too... too much twang for me. I ended up ordering a bowtech revolt x. It shoots awesome, feels great, and I can tune it thanks to the deadlock technology. Bowtech wasn't even on my radar. Long story short, shoot everything. The bow will pick you.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

How come you picked those two and haven’t shot neither? I would shoot a few different brands and see what fits you best. JMO


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> How come you picked those two and haven’t shot neither? I would shoot a few different brands and see what fits you best. JMO


I agree. I would shoot a bunch of different brands. Don’t forget Darton either. They make some nice stuff. I’m sure bowtec came out with a new version of the explodermatic this year too. I do that every time I buy a new bow and end up buying a Matthews anyway. Last time said I wasn’t going to buy a Matthews. Still have a Matthews. Lol


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

This is the first year I've ever considered a mathews and both models of the vxr I've heard great things from acouple close friends so that's why I wanna test shoot it. The bear is because I'm currently shooting a bear and have been shooting em for the past decade. I've owned pse, darton and jennings in the past. I've shot a couple bow tech in the past and they just weren't for me. I've shot @Whitetail_hunter tx5 and I like the shorter axle to axle but not the 5 inch brace height, just seems alittle unforgiving to hold back long for a period of time. So I'm looking for a short axle to axle but atleast a 6 inch brace height.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots of new bows coming out this fall/winter. Probably nothing truly different then what's out there this year technology wise. Go out and shoot as many different bows as possible. Don't look at the price tag or listen to what the sales person is pushing. When you find the one that feels good ,grip and all. Then get it. But stay away from blowtec lol. You will be able to by this year's bows alot cheaper this winter.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm hoping if I decide to go the vxr route I might save alittle money since it will be a year old around the Jan/Feb time frame. I don't usually worry about price but I've never really treated myself to a bow that cost over $500 bare bow.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Worth a shot but don’t hold your breath. Unless it’s a total new must have model they won’t be giving the old ones away, esp Mathews. As a lefty I get lucky because they are harder to move. No not suggesting you switch to the right side of the bow.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

454casull said:


> Worth a shot but don’t hold your breath. Unless it’s a total new must have model they won’t be giving the old ones away, esp Mathews. As a lefty I get lucky because they are harder to move. No not suggesting you switch to the right side of the bow.


Yeah not holding my breath, prepared to pay full price since I know I won't be replacing this bow in 3 years like I usually do.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Former grunt said:


> Clio/Montrose, I know Ed's archery is a mathews dealer but last I knew doesn't sell bear archery and hicks in Clio can not be a mathews dealer because they are too close to Ed's


Browns in Goodrich for Mathews. Great pro shop.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Shoot the VXR 28 last. That thing is so dead in the hand. Amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

